# Problems with Sony HT-DDW900 Home Theatre Please Help



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Ive been having problems with my reciever. Just recently I bought a coaxial digital cable, and a fibre optic cable. I connected the fibre optic cable to my satellite reciever, and the digital coax to my dvd player. The sound and everything was working well until a message flashed on the display "Protect", "Protect" and the reciever turned itself off. So I read the manual and did the proper troubleshooting, making sure all the speakers are snug and connected, the problem wouldnt go away. Cleared the memory, still same problem. If anyone has any suggestions on how to fix this problem it would be appreciated. :dontknow:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Colin and welcome to the Shack!

Is this a new receiver, if so, I'd see about returning it for a replacement or have it repaired under warranty.

I don't think the cables are going to have anything to do with the problem. It sounds more like it might be an overload protection circuit kicking in for some reason. Hard to say what it could be though.l


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Well i took a look at the speaker connections again, and there was a little strand of wire sticking out, I reinserted the speaker wire and so far so good, no protect warnings... yet.


----------

